# My deer season, deer pics



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, I had to settle for a smallish 5-pointer, 120 pounds dressed. I hunted for 2 1/2 days before even seeing a deer and I needed some meat so I had decided I'd take one for meat vs antlers this year. However, my neighbor got one just down the road from me out of a honeysuckle thicket. I drive by there all the time, even at night, and had never seen this buck.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They both look like trophies to me. And yours will probably taste better! Congrats!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats on the Deer.

big rockpile


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey BIg Rockpile,

I don't know, but how do horns taste anyway? I bet your deer tastes better than his.

Meat is a good thing, horns are to brag about. I'll take good meat anyday.


----------



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

"Hey BIg Rockpile,
I don't know, but how do horns taste anyway? I bet your deer tastes better than his. Meat is a good thing, horns are to brag about. I'll take good meat anyday."


No doubt about it, logically the meat from a doe or young buck is the best, and for meat that's what I usually try to get. I would be lying though if I said the sight of a really nice buck doesn't still get me excited. Also, in the years I dont manage to get a good buck, I always say "this deer is a LOT better eating than a big ole nasty buck". :rock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats on the deer to you and your neighbor. With proper aging you can make ole Mossy Horns taste like a yearling. I aged a big ole buck for about 16 days in a cooler and he turned out to be one of the tenderist deer I've ever eaten. But for the common Joe who doesn't have a big cooler to put his deer in, the little buck will be a lot better eating.


----------

